# Rohrkolben über Samen vermehren ?



## Teichforum.info (9. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte nächstes Jahr hinter meinem Teich ein Sumpfbeet mit großen __ Rohrkolben anlegen. Am liebsten würde ich diese über Samen vermehren, um gleich eine entsprechende Menge zur Verfügung zu haben. Lassen sich Rohrkolben überhaupt mit Samen vermehren ?
Ein Kolben enthält meines Wissens nach tausende Samen aber unter welchen Bedingungen keimen diese ?
Viele Dank
Günther


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Günther,

frag' lieber, unter welchen Umständen sie sich _nicht_ vermehren. Ist ja nicht so, das sie an den Grenzen des Sumpfbeetes halt machen - und auch das Sumpfbeet werden sie ganz schnell für sich allein erobern. Ich wollte das nicht glauben und führe deshalb seit Jahren einen verbissenen Kampf gegen __ Rohrkolben und Zyperngras. Offiziell habe ich alles herausgerissen. Urplötzlich, in jedem beliebigen feuchten bis nassen Beet im Garten, tauchen sie wieder auf. Kaum zu beherrschen. Wegen der Vermehrung durch Samen bringt es auch nichts, den Rohrkolben einzusperren.

Wenn Du es dennoch riskieren willst (wir sprechen uns vermutlich wieder   ), bringe den Samen einfach auf einem möglichst feuchten bis nassen Beet in Deinem Garten aus. Sonst ist nichts zu tun. Oder fülle eine flache Schale mit beliebigem, am besten aber humosen Substrat. Mit Wasser auffüllen, bis es gerade an der Oberfläche des Substrates sichtbar wird. Samen darauf ausstreuen - reicht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

es gibt nur eine Bedingung für die Vermehrung über Samen: der Samen muss absolut frisch sein, er verliert seine Keimfähigkeit schon ein paar Wochen nach der Reife. Aus diesem Grund wird der Samen auch von keiner Samenfirma angeboten.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2004)

Wann sind die Samen denn reif ? Müßte ja bald soweit sein.

Ich weiß, daß der __ Rohrkolben in den meisten Teichen stark wuchert. Bei mir war das aber nie der Fall (ich besitze Teiche schon seit 15 Jahren). 
Die dominanten Pflanzen waren bei mir immer __ Kalmus, Teichbinse und __ Schwertlilie ! Ich nehme an, es liegt an der Erde bzw. am Nährstoffangebot.

Viele Grüße
Günther


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

sobald die Kolben aufplatzen muss man säen. Das ist irgendwann zwischen Oktober und Januar der Fall. 

__ Rohrkolben hat einen sehr hohen Nährstoffbedarf, wahrscheinlich ist Dein Teich zu sauber dafür.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Infos.

Mein Teich wird regelmäßig mit Regenwasser "geflutet" -> ein Teil des Wassers aus einer Dachrinne rinnt in den Teich. So kann es kaum zu einem Nährstoffüberangebot kommen, deswegen wahrscheinlich auch der zurückhaltende Wuchs meiner __ Rohrkolben.
Viele Grüße
Günther


----------

